# long term rentals in Tala



## Ruthieshaked (3 mo ago)

Hello, I'm new in this forum, and would apreaciate some advice.
We are looking into buying a property in Tala, Paphos, mostly as an investement and also as a family vacation house later on. I would appreaciate any information regarding long term rental market in Tala. Where can I inquire how much demand there is for long term rentals, especially detached villas? Also information regarding prices?
Thanks


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello Ruthie and welcome to the Forum.

Tala ia an excellent area to purchase a property in the Paphos district. It’s close to all amenities and is a highly sought after area for U.K. Expats. Rental prices are particularly strong across the whole Paphos district at the moment and the demand for long term lets currently exceeds supply. Prices pretty much depend on the specific property (furnished? size? pool? location?). To get an idea of current prices, look on social media (Moderated) searching for properties for sale/rent in Paphos to get an idea. Properties are quickly snapped up at present. I suspect you’re in the ball park of €850-€1200 - possibly up to €1500 depending upon the actual property.


----------



## Ruthieshaked (3 mo ago)

Thank you very much for your reply. The property is a 3 bedroom villa, funished, with a pool and an ocean view. I will check on facebook


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Ruthieshaked

What annual return are you expecting to get on your investment? Current gross yields on holiday houses is 2.66%.

Regards,


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Annual gross yields on residential houses 2.75%.

Cheers,


----------

